# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Rapidgator Premium Passwords 01-10-15

## jpoplive

These are passwords that will gain you premium access to Rapidgator. Please do not share these passwords outside of this site. WARNING: The more the passwords are used the more likely the accounts will be closed. All accounts are working as of this post. 

Below is a "sample" list of accounts. If you would like a bigger list of password then you will need to download it from one of the links below. (Download is simple text (.txt) file)



```
[email protected] - aamon777


[email protected] - danson98


[email protected] - 19840101


[email protected] - rancid77


[email protected] - adrian1984
```

Get More Passwords:

Mirror #1 http://okfiles.net/file/0YM9x
Mirror #2 http://getfiles.co/5ecR

----------

